# gh.-maxi series-vs-flora series ???



## horribleherk (May 26, 2010)

im on my 3rd grow using gh-flora series nutes & results are good i have a friend who uses gh-maxi series & i have to say he gets good results i never hear much about the maxi nutes it seems cheaper & more simple aside from the fact you need to make sure it disolves when mixed up & is a 2 part series it seems a lot more economical to use is anyone using or have used the maxi series in the past ???? im considering giving it a try using drain to waste schedule e&f rockwool any input appreciated


----------



## squarepush3r (May 26, 2010)

its a nice formula and a lot cheaper


----------



## horribleherk (May 26, 2010)

thats kinda what i be thinkin thanks for input


----------



## squarepush3r (May 26, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> thats kinda what i be thinkin thanks for input


 ok, a tip, its a bit low on nitrogen for the veg stage, so, if you want to boost your nitrogen, you can add in some Flora Micro which is basically all nitrogen


----------



## squarepush3r (May 26, 2010)

fatman just pointed out this formula doesn't have trace nutrients. I'm not sure if I should continue using them or not ...


----------



## homebrewer (May 26, 2010)

Don't blame your nutrients for your lack of results. If your friend has more success, that just means he's a better grower than you. The GH flora line produces excellent results, but as with ANY nute line, YOU need to dial them in to your plants. That takes practice. You're on your third grow. I'm on my 10th year. These nutes are still better than I am. 

What I'm saying is; learn the nutes, learn your plants, learn from others. But make sure those 'others' know what they're doing. That being said, 90% of the people on this site don't know what they're doing. 

Good luck, and feel free to PM me with any questions you may have. 

This is what is possible with the Flora line:


----------



## Hogg (May 27, 2010)

Maxi-Bloom is very close to the Lucas formula and is the cheapest and one of the most effective. Just use 7 grams per gallon and run it alone from veg to bloom. Alot of the stuff people use and recommend is the same sorta situation as the "supplements" in the bodybuilding industry....they do very little except make the supplement company richer.


----------



## squarepush3r (May 27, 2010)

maxibloom doesn't have any micro/trace nutrients however which may be a drawback


----------



## horribleherk (May 27, 2010)

hey homebrewer i wasnt emplying unhappiness with my results ive done very good with the flora series nutrients these are a few nugs from last harvest i dont think maxi-series is superior to flora series was maybe hoping to get possibly same results at cheaper price for future grow & youre right 3 grows dont even bring me close to understanding nutes,different strains,or techniques lol when thing havent gone right for me its always been human error


----------



## homebrewer (May 27, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> hey homebrewer i wasnt emplying unhappiness with my results ive done very good with the flora series nutrients these are a few nugs from last harvest i dont think maxi-series is superior to flora series was maybe hoping to get possibly same results at cheaper price for future grow & youre right 3 grows dont even bring me close to understanding nutes,different strains,or techniques lol when thing havent gone right for me its always been human error


 I hope you didn't interpret my post as saying you suck as a grower, because based on your pictures, you can certainly hold your own. I guess my point is that so many people on here are looking for that magic formula for amazing buds when no one ever realizes that they're already working with it. It just needs to be learned. Experiment as your budget allows and good luck!


----------



## horribleherk (May 27, 2010)

thanks homebrewer &yeah you literaly have to weed[ no pun intended] through info you get here im envious of your ''sugar coated bud'' in your pic. does it look like i was a bit early on picking the bud in the pics i posted??? i feel i should of waited at least a week longer . i really like this growing stuff & as your name implies i would like to brew some beer too. your input is appreciated any time i would rather hear constructive criticism than have someone tell how good it is when you really know there is room to improve


----------



## homebrewer (May 27, 2010)

Now that you mention it, you may have harvested a little early. I like to chop when I see 80% red hairs, which always seems to corresponds to the trics being in the range I like. You have more white hairs than I'd normally feel comfortable with and if you look at the picture I posted, that is about 5 days away from being axed. Notice very few white hairs compared to red ones. 

If you get into brewing, PM me and I'll direct you to a forum where people are generally well informed, respectful, and don't dream up ridiculous plans on how to make their product better (that seems to be a theme around here).


----------



## ow.douglas (May 28, 2010)

I use the GH maxi series and have good results. It's just like you said cheap, easy and if you follow the directions on the bag safe. I have never had a problem with them. Give it a try and see if you like them, if not you can go back and give what's left over to your friend.


----------



## PeaceLuvPot (May 28, 2010)

horribleherk said:


> im on my 3rd grow using gh-flora series nutes & results are good i have a friend who uses gh-maxi series & i have to say he gets good results i never hear much about the maxi nutes it seems cheaper & more simple aside from the fact you need to make sure it disolves when mixed up & is a 2 part series it seems a lot more economical to use is anyone using or have used the maxi series in the past ???? im considering giving it a try using drain to waste schedule e&f rockwool any input appreciated


You know, if you use the Lucas Formula with the GH Flora, you only need to use the micro and the bloom. So its a 2 part system. Also, using the Lucas formula, if you use the addback formula with nutes, you don't have to do a flush for your entire grow. Doesn't get much simpler or effective than the Lucas Formula. I am 3 weeks into my grow using the Lucas formula and my PH and PPM numbers are spot on every single day. I get done taking my readings and I am like "Damn, I have nothing to do to tend to my plants, so I sit there and look at them a while. lol.

Here is a pic of my White Widow at 16 days old, AND she recovered from an early stretch as well.


----------



## horribleherk (May 28, 2010)

hey guys thanks for your replys im using drain to waste schedule in rockwool there is no reservoir to maintain i mix nutes then adjust ph. & let nutes get oxygen for a couple of hrs. final check then flood i do this every 5-7 days the small amount of leftover nutes are distrubited on my fruit trees my cherries & oranges are loving it & my pot is thriving as well i have larger grow coming up & need a simple nute plan as i always wont be there to feed them myself i think the maxi series might just work have thought about lucas formula too but leaning towards maxi at this point took a couple pics of current crop using flora series


----------



## horribleherk (May 28, 2010)

started apr5 went 12/12 apr 26 topped the 26 as well plants close to 40'' tall & have finaly stopped stretching est. harvest end of june


----------



## Moose71 (Apr 13, 2017)

*i too have been using the flora series and was thinking of going to the maxi. got some samples of elite i need to use 1st then try the maxi in a later grow. *


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 13, 2017)

Moose71 said:


> *i too have been using the flora series and was thinking of going to the maxi. got some samples of elite i need to use 1st then try the maxi in a later grow. *


this is an old thread I have since used the maxi nutes & they worked fine now gh has a schedule incorporated with their additives but I prefer the 3 part flora series it's like the small block chevy of the nutrient world


----------



## oilfield bud (May 18, 2017)

Nothing but maxibloom day 20


----------



## horribleherk (May 18, 2017)

I've got 2 grows one using the 3-part flora series & simple recirculating schedule & the other using only calmag & floranova bloom really happy with both the simplicity & the results started this grow apr.17 & flipped may 4th


----------



## oilfield bud (Jun 5, 2017)

31 days from flip. I only used maxibloom for the entire grow


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 13, 2017)

MAXIBLOOM lol


----------

